# Flowzone Typhoon 2.5 settings



## eric_s (Jul 14, 2021)

Looking for some guidance here.

The sprayer has 5 settings. Which one do you typically use for spraying lawns? What're the general considerations for using high psi?

Appreciate your thoughts!


----------



## kdxkid (Jun 8, 2020)

Depends on nozzle type, product you are spraying, and your speed.

The teejet website will give you tables for different nozzle performance at various pressures and flow rates.

Most common is 40 and 60 (psi)


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Does the sprayer give you any indication of the psi output of each setting?? I'm considering picking one up for next year.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

I would calibrate each notch to the nozzle you're using anyway to get the real output and sharpie an indicator mark at your preferred psi.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

kdxkid said:


> Depends on nozzle type, product you are spraying, and your speed.
> 
> The teejet website will give you tables for different nozzle performance at various pressures and flow rates.
> 
> Most common is 40 and 60 (psi)


The issue with the Typhoon is there is no pressure indicator on the dial. Its just 1-5 so you would have to do some manual calibration (I dont believe FZ lists pressure settings that correspond with each number)


----------



## eric_s (Jul 14, 2021)

kdxkid said:


> Depends on nozzle type, product you are spraying, and your speed.
> 
> The teejet website will give you tables for different nozzle performance at various pressures and flow rates.
> 
> Most common is 40 and 60 (psi)


I do have three teejet nozzles and I remember the tables you mentioned. I'll check again.


----------



## eric_s (Jul 14, 2021)

corneliani said:


> Does the sprayer give you any indication of the psi output of each setting?? I'm considering picking one up for next year.


No, it doesn't provide any psi info. Not even in the manual. : (


----------



## eric_s (Jul 14, 2021)

Bombers said:


> I would calibrate each notch to the nozzle you're using anyway to get the real output and sharpie an indicator mark at your preferred psi.


That's the route I will try. Thank you.


----------



## eric_s (Jul 14, 2021)

jha4aamu said:


> kdxkid said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on nozzle type, product you are spraying, and your speed.
> ...


Confirmed. No list of pressure settings for each number.


----------



## NWS (May 26, 2021)

You need to calibrate with your exact setup. You will see different GPM and PSI numbers. Here is some I ran with my DFW wand and a red TeeJet TT tip showing GPM. I don't have a pressure gauge to test. For all my lawn spraying I use setting 1.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=407374#p407374

Setting 1 = .45gpm
Setting 2 = .51gpm
Setting 3 = .58gpm
Setting 4 = .60gpm
Setting 5 = .60gpm


----------



## KJL (Jul 1, 2020)

NWS said:


> You need to calibrate with your exact setup. You will see different GPM and PSI numbers. Here is some I ran with my DFW wand and a red TeeJet TT tip showing GPM. I don't have a pressure gauge to test. For all my lawn spraying I use setting 1.
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=407374#p407374
> 
> ...


These were the numbers I was looking for, thanks so much.

So it looks like the Typhoon 2.5's five settings are not evenly spread from 8-115 PSI, but rather starts around the 50 PSI / 0.45 gpm mark and moves up from there? Ah well, I was hoping for at least a couple low-pressure settings.

Can you achieve pressure settings in between the detents?

Also, does the dial rotate freely or are there a max/off stops?


----------



## NWS (May 26, 2021)

KJL said:


> These were the numbers I was looking for, thanks so much.
> 
> So it looks like the Typhoon 2.5's five settings are not evenly spread from 8-115 PSI, but rather starts around the 50 PSI / 0.45 gpm mark and moves up from there? Ah well, I was hoping for at least a couple low-pressure settings.
> 
> ...


The dial can be left between detents but not sure why you would do that as I would stick to repeatable settings. You could adjust app rates for stuff with lower flow TeeJet tips.

The stock pressure cleaning wand had a higher GPM flow than my custom DFW wand so it was a more even spread across the settings. It likely taps out trying to push too much through the restricted DFW wand with check strainer valve. The pump on the typhoon is really strong though. I wonder how it compares to the Cyclone 2.5 on the lowest setting.


----------



## KJL (Jul 1, 2020)

NWS said:


> The stock pressure cleaning wand had a higher GPM flow than my custom DFW wand so it was a more even spread across the settings. It likely taps out trying to push too much through the restricted DFW wand with check strainer valve. The pump on the typhoon is really strong though. I wonder how it compares to the Cyclone 2.5 on the lowest setting.


When I say "even" I meant from 8-115 PSI. It seems odd for them to even advertise that range when what they really offer among the 5 settings is 45-115 PSI, but at least now I know.



NWS said:


> The dial can be left between detents but not sure why you would do that as I would stick to repeatable settings. You could adjust app rates for stuff with lower flow TeeJet tips.


That makes sense, to tune the flow to what I need by changing the blue TeeJet tips I already have (for a ~50 PSI sprayer) to one more appropriate to the 50-100+ PSI levels the Typhoon offers.

I was debating whether to get the Cyclone 2.5 just so I could reuse my tips, but that seems silly given the low cost of new tips. I do value the ability to achieve VF droplets for possible future insecticide use, for example, and that just works better at high PSIs that the Typhoon offers.

There's the further possibility of using the somewhat greater throw distance for reaching up to trees or under eaves.

Thanks again. I think I'm convinced.


----------



## KJL (Jul 1, 2020)

I've just received a Typhoon 2.5, though unfortunately I do not yet have my TeeJet adapters.

I notice that with the included green (fan) tip, the lower pressure settings (roughly 50-65 PSI based on @NWS's results) result in a very obviously "pulsed" output.

For example, when I tested GPM for the included green tip in a translucent measurement bucket, the spray was noticeably "staccato", for lack of a better term. It wasn't a continuous spray for sure.

Consequently, I've ordered a Turbo Teejet Induction tip just in case I need it to even out the flow vs my current AI tip which I used on the (un-pulsed) maximum setting on my 2021 Ryobi 4-gallon (roughly 50 PSI).

I selected the TTI tip based on TeeJet's recommendations for PWM nozzles, on the hope that there is functional overlap with a pulsed motor:

https://www.teejet.com/CMSImages/TE...ay-application/LI-TJ212-R1_PWM_4pg-lo-res.pdf


----------



## BurtMacklinFBI (Jul 17, 2021)

As others have said you just need to calibrate it to your walking speed and nozzle type. I found with a 2 nozzle boom setup running TeeJet AIXR11002VP I was able to get an exact 1 gallon per 1000 sq ft rate on the second setting of my Typhoon.


----------

